# Eye won't open - very listless// Beauregard is better now!



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,

Super worried about my four year old budgie Beauregard.
We are currently at my parents house, staying there for a week over Christmas.

This morning when I uncovered his cage, I noticed Beau was very quiet and was climbing on the side to scratch his head. After 5 or so minutes he was still doing this. On closer inspection only his right eye was opened. He didn't want to climb down, and when I got him to he didn't want to play with his toy or make a sound. He is normally a very loud budgie and he loves that toy to death he frets if its taken away.
He is all fluffed up and constantly grooming and scratching himself.
He is eating and drinking fine.

I am thinking it is mites maybe as I brought his holiday cage down early to get it ready. It was at my parents for a week before hand. I always spray with a lice spray but I am not sure if I did this time.......

Thanks any advice would be great this is the first time he has ever had any illness or mites.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your Beauregard isn't feeling well. 
Is he able to perch well and how is his overall balance?
The fact that he was scratching his head and had his eye closed makes me believe maybe something got into his eye while preening/scratching his head. 
Is he able to open the eye now and do you see redness or signs of inflammation?

You can rinse the eye with sterile saline solution, that can help if Beauregard is feeling discomfort on the area.
If he is moulting, that could also explain the increase in preening.

If he appears to really be restless and in distress over the itchiness, then booking him an appointment at a specialized avian vet so that he is properly checked would be the best thing to do.

I hope your Beauregard feels better soon, good luck!


----------



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey,
His balance is fine, no discharge or swelling from the eye.
He is very scratchy and sleepy, and its just so weird for him as he is such a lively bird.
Nah its not moulting he just went through one a month ago, and that doesn't affect him this way.
Just booked in for the vet


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm glad you booked him into the vet. Red flag's are going up for me. You have brought him into your parent's house, has this all started since arriving there ? Could there be something in their house or the vehicle you transported him in that has caused an allergic type reaction ? Please keep us updated on your little guy.


----------



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

This is his third day here, I think it started last night he was grumpy and irritated.
Nothing too different at my parent, he has been here before and same for my car.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Budgies can have stress-related moults, the move may have triggered it.
It's good that Beauregard will be seen by a vet very soon, I hope everything goes well and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so glad you were able to make a vet appointment for him. Noah once had similar symptoms and the vet ended up bringing in an ophthalmologist to assess him because eye drops nor antibiotics were working. It turned out to be a viral infection called uveitis which could have caused him to lose his eye. With the right treatment he was fine again in a few days. 

I hope my post hasn't scared you but I was worried when I first read your post that a vet visit may not have been accessible. Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with all advice given! I'm glad Beau is going to see the vet--please let us know what he says!


----------



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Ok so took Beau to the vet.
They could not narrow it down to one thing, their suspicion is that it is mites, so he is on a four week treatment for that. The vet checked him all over and apart from his left eye being swollen around the outside due to itching he was fine.
They were worried about the fact he was happy to try to sleep in the vet room, so if he is not bouncing back in a few days we are to bring him in for a blood test, to see if it is something more serious.
He is still eating and drinking well, poops are normal so that is good. He is just sleepy and quiet.

Thank you all for your support and kind words, I will keep you informed if anything improves etc


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope that he makes an improvement! It does sound like something is not quite right, but it is so hard to tell with birds because the symptoms tend to be quite generic for many different diseases. Let us know how he goes. I will be praying he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I hope you start to see an improvement in him soon.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope your Beau starts to improve rapidly now that he is having treatment. I'll be praying for him.


----------



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

So this morning Beau was pretty much fine. He was eating and drinking but today he was ravenous (he got extra fruit and veg since he was ill). He was very active and his eye was open.

Thank you everyone for your help  Just so relieved he has recovered and happy again


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

That is great news


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good know and here's to your Beauregard's full recovery!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Great news!!!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear Beauregard is improving and wishing for a full and speedy recovery! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad he is recovering! That's great to hear


----------

